# is 83-84 degrees bad for my piranhas



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

is 83-84 de
grees bad for piranhas, i know it makes them more agressive but i dont have that problem but is it okay for them thats what it has always been on since i had them


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its not bad at all. 80 is more comfortable, but no big deal.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a bit high but it is still ok. Like dr giggles i keep my tanks at 80 or a bit over


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I keep all my tanks at 84.
I like my piranhas active.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I keeps my tanks around 82.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Mine got really bitchy with each other when their tank got that hot, but other then that they were fine.


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

just make sure you dont go over 85 and your good


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jpdaballa said:


> just make sure you dont go over 85 and your good


Why's that?


----------

